# bessacarr e425 for sale



## 101394 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bessacarr E425 on Fiat Ducato 2.3 Turbo Diesel for sale or exchange for late model Trigano Tribute or similar. Immaculate condition as hardly used. Genuine low mileage (5,600 miles), with only one owner from new (registered 15/10/2004). Four berths (two double beds), L-shaped rear lounge layout. Bathroom with shower, basin & toilet. Kitchen with 4 burner hob, grill & oven, gas/mains water-heater, 3-way fridge, Trauma gas fire and gas/mains blown air heating throughout, Fiamma 3 metre wind-out awning, Status 530 tv aerial (adjustable), Fiamma 500 litre rear box, rear steadies fitted. Power Assisted Steering, Leisure battery. Taxed to October 2007. Genuine reason for sale. - £24,995 ovno. Inspection welcome. (no canvassers). E-mail: [email protected] for photos or further info.


----------

